# welche nabe fürs rmx?



## Flowz (16. September 2006)

hallo.. n kumpl leistet sich bald ein rmx 2.0 von 06... allerdings wissen wir nicht welche naben es 150mm einbaubreiter mit schraubachse es gibt!?

was fahrt ihr in euern 06er RMX frames für hr naben?und welche könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## luxuzz (20. November 2006)

Da kommt eine nabe mit 150er breite rein und 12mm Steckachse  ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Empfehlung Hope Pro II nabe fÃ¼r rund 130â¬ und freier Farbwahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (20. November 2006)

richtig 150x12mm steht aber schon alles im RMX thread  "zaunpfahlwink"


----------



## b12k3 (20. November 2006)

Flowz schrieb:


> ... allerdings wissen wir nicht welche naben es 150mm einbaubreiter mit schraubachse es gibt!?
> 
> was fahrt ihr in euern 06er RMX frames für hr naben?und welche könnt ihr empfehlen?



Oder auch einfach 1 bzw. 2 Beiträge weiter oben ;D


----------

